# Official Airing of Grievances Thread



## Busty St Clare

Gather around the Festivus pole everyone, it is that time of the year to begin lashing out at others and the world about how one has been disappointed in the past . Don't be shy, you can come in a little closer, you won't knock over the the pole as it is made of high strength aluminium and has a very high strength to weight ratio.

I'll start. For starters I am disappointed that this forum is just a trumped up Christmas forum, masquerading as a Festivus Forum. The amount of xmas tinsel I see is distracting and I feel the Rage of Grinch riding up from inside me. 

I am also upset about the number of humorous posts that I have had deleted this year and believe my attempts at trolling have be seriously undermined.  

So please who is next? Hurry up, we can then begin the Feats of Strength before the New Year.


----------



## rangrz

My name is John, and I hate every single one of you. All of you are fat, retarded, no-lifes who spend every second of their day looking at stupid ass pictures.

whoops, wrong message board.


----------



## Mariposa

^Not a grievance but I'm liking this "nice list" thing.  You wear it well /b/rother.  

My grievance:  *fucking IRL family drama, kill it with fire, fire, and more fire*


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^'Tis the season.  

My number one grievence is my avatar looks fucking stupid on this board colour scheme.  Rahhhh!


----------



## Thou

Fuck this shit, lets get on with the feats of strength! Who wants to take me ON!


----------



## capstone

1.) Some moderators feel they can do whatever they want, then get pissed when someone calls them on it.

2.) A wartime President receiving a noble prize is wrong.

3.) Most people don't care about anything other than proving themselves right.

4.) We haven't colonized other planets yet.

5.) We haven't cured cancer. 

6.) The Rich have hijacked all the governments, and no one gives a fuck.

7.) The government won't let me grow my own pot, poppies, and mushrooms.

8.) People die everyday, and we have wars to "stop" death.

9.) My dog just shit on my carpet.


----------



## -Guido-

I hate Aussie Sub humans and I want my old account and post count back for Christmas.


----------



## An Iz

Dear Santa:  MORE GIRTH PLOiX


----------



## jackie jones

This 'end yourself!' goes to the corporate whores who capitalize on Christ's Mass.

You read it right, america. Fuck yourself to death.


----------



## rangrz

I'm changing mine from neckbearded weaboo's to radical left wing douchbags that bitch and moan but don't do fuck all anything to fix what they spot as problems in the world.


----------



## lollerskater

This Festivus my grievance is with people who ruin a perfectly enjoyable political discussion by getting personal or trying to harsh the mellow of the thread.  The Lounge is only fun when it's in The Lounge.  Meanness elsewhere isn't entertaining, it's just mean.


----------



## An Iz

WEAring Ed Hardy Sox & Undies & Shirts & Pants...on my family trip to Carlsbad Caverns!!! 09! shoutouts 2 learning geology + Edgy Boy Style
--rt graeydave


----------



## jpgrdnr

I have a grievance with people of the world being ignorant, selfish, self-absorbed, consumerist, religious dillholes. I hope they burn. But they'll be too stupid to know when it happens. 

Also, to the people who like to talk shit behind peoples backs. There's a dark place for you reserved somewhere. I hope your karma is piled high.

To all the other people. continue as you were! Merry Christmas and Best Wishes! :D :D


----------



## crevan

1)being broke for x-mas
2)having a shitty x-mas ( i know it will be)
3)having no one to kiss under the dollar store mistle toe 
4)santa, I'm filing my greivences now, if I dont get what i want.... my #1 wish, I am lighting a damn fire next year and leaving you anal beads instead of cookies. asshole.   But if your nice and get me what i want, I will get you a first class ticket to anywhere in the world for as long as you want and any kinf of drug, any amount that you want.......  :D
5)if sucking up, kinky negligee's, im sorry's and I heart you's will not get me what i want, then BAH HUMBUG, I'm becoming jewish, they get 8 days don;t they??


----------



## swilow

I'm in a state of confusion....


----------



## shag1233

This hate list is most hate current to the relative date
1- I FUCKING HATE Christmas - there will be no more shouting
2- My exam is at 5 tomorrow and I'm not ready
3- I don't have any pills
4- Nor do I have cash for said pills
5- No job
6- Truck is a piece of sit
7- GF is a stupid bitch-faced bitchy bitch
8- My cat just shit on my carpet (no I'm not joking)


----------



## jmsopi

I'm in agonizing pain!!! I'm freakin broke can't buy shit for my son for Xmas and I may have some sort of rheumatalogical disorder! Be goin to see a rheumatologist in a whole mth from now.... This pain suxs and I have no pain meds!! I even have a low fever!!! F my life!! Want some strong opiates!!!!!!


----------



## tathra

i bottle up my grievances and keep them hidden away deep inside, where they can fester and slowly drive me insane.  i find its better that way.


----------



## egor

Joe Lieberman...

Enough said...


----------



## rant*N*rave

jpgrdnr said:


> I have a grievance with people of the world being ignorant, selfish, self-absorbed, consumerist, religious dillholes. I hope they burn. But they'll be too stupid to know when it happens.
> 
> Also, to the people who like to talk shit behind peoples backs. There's a dark place for you reserved somewhere. I hope your karma is piled high.
> 
> To all the other people. continue as you were! Merry Christmas and Best Wishes! :D :D


^+1!!!

Fucking asshats!


----------



## solistus

egor said:


> joe lieberman...
> 
> Enough said...



+1.


----------



## Cid Vicious

Fuckin stupid pseudo-family members, over priced low quality weed. Stupid fuckin economy that wont allow my gf to find a decent job. Stupid asshole we had for 8 yrs that has run this country into the ground making it difficult for us to proceed forward in life!
Living in a country that was once so proud, but now its a laughing stock
Living in a country where alcohol, tobbaco and prescriptions are glamourized, but i gotta buy weed that was packed in by a mexican like a fuckin scumbag
its socially acceptable to be a pill poppin wino, but my weed is the devil.

fuckity fuck fuck


----------



## Desdenova

Glenn Beck


----------



## prayersfor.rain

1. My boss hates me and treats me like she hates me.
2. My ex is an ass face.
3. The washing machine leaked water into my room, soaking the carpet.  We had to pull up the carpet.  I'm sleeping on couches until it all dries.  My room smells.  I'm not looking forward to when my roomies get back from the bar at 2, they're going to be loud and they'll wake me up.


----------



## Desdenova

Also, being broke and womanless

When my XBOX fucks up when I'm playing Fallout

Being in pain

Those new GAP commercials.  I fucking hate them


----------



## Silver555

1. The realization that I would completely loathe my best friend... if it weren't for the fact that she's my best friend. She is everything I hate in a person.
2. That almost all of my druggie friends stopped doing drugs right when I started.... so now I have no one to get fucked up with T.T


----------



## Artificial Emotion

I have to spend Christmas alone. None of my family or friends to spend it with as they're all busy. Tis the season to be jolly my ass.


----------



## sorpresa!

1. my inability to be alone and happy (figuring out that you're one of those "always in/looking for a relationship" freaks is a total grievance)
2. lack of peen in nudie threads.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

^ You could always invent an imaginary friend! I might give it a try myself!


----------



## Putingrad

I have a nasty cold.


----------



## sorpresa!

i think i'll name mine dimitri.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Mine's called spanky.


----------



## dankstersauce

-my car is a piece of shit....broken ass broke piece of shit
-not having a job
-spending the holidays alone due to no job/shitty broken car
-2009 as a year was pretty fucking bunk
-my ex for stealing my dog away from me (I'm gonna hold onto this grudge for a long time).

I could probably go on but that is all I got for now.


----------



## capstone

Merry Christmas, Pagans

*Taliban releases video of captured U.S. soldier*


----------



## Art Vandelay

Although seeing this thread made my day, as nothing else did as Christmas is just a corporate retail and economic roose,  I STILL am "angrier than an old man trying to send back soup at a deli."

1. Automatic/self serve checkout lines at the supermarket. Why should I have to do the job of a cashier? If I'm obviously saving the store money, there should be discounts. To those who don't feel me already.... It's a pain in the satchel. Say you're buying beer... I have to go through all the minotinously retarding steps just to get to the point where I need to walk over to the the supreme head cashiers pedestal throne and still show my id so the ycan approve the sale... SAve A LOT of time, huh?


2. The pack of mutants who should be disembowled with a wooden cooking spoon, who STILL have our healthcare system to the point where i can be layed off, only making 300 a wk, and not be eligible for ANY kind of medicaid or healthcare...

3. Knuckledraggers.

4. The village idiots who go the speed limit in the fast lane on route 17/86 in NY. Most are also the same rejects that turn in the middle of the road, apparently not understanding that the shoulder is for that.

5. Newman.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

thanks busty, i dont have any grievance with you now!
alright
1. Stupid people. Especially some of the tards i see at school, who are plain hooligans. Retards, who dont udnerstand how to get to class on time (and we're talking like borderline emo fuckers, not like they're actually socializing and thats why they're late, and they ride teh bus so they obv. get to school on time).
2. Potheads. I dont like reefer, or most of hte peopel who smoke a lot of it.
3. Fuckhead parents who fucking block the whole one part of teh school parking lot area thing here. I dont give a fuck that you're gonna pick up you're kid, im trying to go home and i shouldnt has to go around all you, i has a license, your kid doesnt so me>them when it comes to liek road privireges.
thats about it


----------



## lonewolf13

if any body has ever had a problem w/ anything i wrote about them. i most likely 99.9% of the time didn't mean it.  so get over it. it was a joke


----------



## Cane2theLeft

My biggest grievance is that lonewolf's avatar is almost as good of a dancer as me... almost.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

dankstersauce said:


> -my car is a piece of shit....broken ass broke piece of shit
> -not having a job
> -spending the holidays alone due to no job/shitty broken car
> -2009 as a year was pretty fucking bunk



You're not alone there!  

I had two jobs in 2010 but have quit one and gotten fired from the other.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

CandyCane2theLeft said:


> My biggest grievance is that lonewolf's avatar is almost as good of a dancer as me... almost.



LET THE WOOKIE WIN
i think its a wookie..


----------



## lonewolf13

its a wookie. notice the Santa Stop


----------



## HigherAwareness

OK so I googled festivus. On wikipedia it said "According to the seinfeld orthodoxy" I would like to meet some of these people. I love seinfeld. I had no idea it had such a cult following


----------



## cobblepots

1.  I have roommates that don't seem willing to wash dishes until there are no longer any clean dishes in the house. They don't clean house much either.

2.  Two many people who don't really understand the rules of the road are given driving licenses.

3.  Too many stupid people vote,  they don't think through the long term consequences of who and what they are voting for.


----------



## HigherAwareness

To the stupid ass lady who runs the register at the 7-11 on curry ford who doesen't know what 2 snickers bars and a diet coke cost....fuuuuuuck youuuuuu. Get some scanners already.


----------



## HigherAwareness

I hate elevators and wasps too. Ohh and harmonica solos. I hat harmonica solos.


----------



## HigherAwareness

But Harmonicas are cool.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

*Festivus Airing of Grievances - version And Another Thing*

Let it all out brothers and sisters.


----------



## Busty St Clare

Child of the beat starting threads that already exist


----------



## ocean

LOL. :D

This is very funny....but I gotta stick up for her :D
Leave her be. She can start threads.....even if they already exist :D LOL

(We'll merge 'em later)


----------



## Jesusgreen

My anxiety is still getting me down.
I still have no job.

Eh this year ain't so bad :D


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

Meh, I really don't have too many grievances this year, got married, just bought a house, worked most of the year through.

I guess if I have one it's that weed is still illegal.  I mean, come on already!  Look around you US gov't give it up already, you lose.


----------



## charcoal

People who stagger through the doors of Walmart (or any store) and grind to a halt 6" in. Then they just stand there looking inside their purse or doing something else, maybe hearing white noise in their head while everyone behind has to crash to a halt to prevent smashing into these fuckfaces. These people DROVE to the store. Their licenses should be revoked as soon as they pull this stunt and entirely block off all of the incoming store traffic.


----------



## Bardeaux

donkeyPUNCH said:


> Meh, I really don't have too many grievances this year, got married, just bought a house, worked most of the year through.
> 
> I guess if I have one it's that weed is still illegal.  I mean, come on already!  Look around you US gov't give it up already, you lose.



Militarization is more profitable than marijuana ever could be.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Busty St Clare said:


> Child of the beat starting threads that already exist


This is _last years thread_ - who wants to just tack on a new year worth of grievances on a bunch of stale ones?


----------



## jackie jones

This pretty much sums my grievances up.


----------



## Albion

My grievances basically consist of


----------



## jackie jones

I did, however, manage to beat a traffic ticket in court today by proving the cop did not have probable cause to pull me over. So that felt good.


----------



## ocean

This belongs here.


----------



## rangrz

99% faggots who feel the need to come up to me when I'm in uniform and getting a coffee and bitching at me and flaming me IRL. 

Do it again, I dare you, I double dare you motherfucker, do it one more god damned time!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Jack Frost said:


> 99% faggots who feel the need to come up to me when I'm in uniform and getting a coffee and bitching at me and flaming me IRL.
> 
> Do it again, I dare you, I double dare you motherfucker, do it one more god damned time!


 
I would never do such a thing, so seeing as how it wouldn't effect me, do it!!! :D


----------



## rangrz

I will, unless its a ditzy teen girl, in which case I'll try to get in her pants instead.


----------



## One Thousand Words

MEL has turned into such a fucking pussy. You used to be cool , now you are nothing but a flaming sagat with a tinsel dress. You disappoint me greatly. Two lumps of coal for your sock.


----------



## Mel22

bitch pls

u jus jelly im blogs mod and u aint


----------



## One Thousand Words

Holla when someone's blog actually gets a publishing deal. Until then I'll stick to the diaries of Ann Franks and Adrian Mole


----------



## Eveleivibe

One Thousand Words said:


> MEL has turned into such a fucking pussy. You used to be cool , now you are nothing but a flaming sagat with a tinsel dress. You disappoint me greatly. Two lumps of coal for your sock.



Lol I like Mell she seems ok to me . Chill out n go clean some teeh :D

Evey


----------



## Mel22

im still cool OKAY!??!

i just like festivus okay!?

yeah go chill out and clean some teeh okay?


----------



## One Thousand Words

Festivus is not the same as Xmas. Go hang out in the Russian orthodox forum if you want some love


----------



## Mel22

i only like festivus.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Bring on the feats of strength!


----------



## Mel22




----------



## David Wooderson

People that micromanage things they know nothing of in the first place


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Mel22 said:


> bitch pls
> 
> u jus jelly im blogs mod and u aint



qft

He must be jelly cuz jam don't shake like that


----------



## BocaCerrada

Self-unaware despots and their unchecked favoritism.

Annoyingly cute girls who troll for male attention and then act like they don't know what they're doing also piss me off.


----------



## Hannah Capps

at least you're dog still lives...mine is 19 months dead...you'll miss those craps on the floor, I guarantee it


----------



## Steady Scootin

What's the deal with airline food?


----------



## spacejunk

Mel22 said:


> i only like festivus.



Where the fuck is MEL at eh?


----------



## tathra

i'd probably get b& if i tried to air grievances this time around.


----------



## spacejunk

Yeah, some grievances need _less_ air, it would seem.

I'm enjoying a really fucking lazy boxing day.


----------



## zephyr

Blrs are very adept at sidestepping grievances they should really address like they are completely unaware or not responsible on any way shape or form.

Pretty much like any kind of managerial system/government/ whatever.

Busty was right.


----------



## Lorne???

What's my name? 

(I really just wanted to bust Zephyr off of the. Last reply)


----------



## Lorne???

Yay! A personal banner and imma elf. Take that muthas!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Grievance with self:  stop shitting all over this thread.  

Let’s hope a temporal echo carries this message back like 10 years.


----------



## tathra

fuck you, universe, for killing thaddeus 12 years ago
and fuck you, stalkers, for being so damn obsessed for so many years, with your obsessions _increasing_ over time; like jfc, get a fucking hobby or something


----------



## Xorkoth

Oh baggie of MDMA, why must I suspect that you're actually 4-FEA instead?  That's not very nice.  Well, 4-FEA is nice but it's not MDMA.  Uncool.


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## zephyr

spacejunk said:


> Where the fuck is MEL at eh?



I fucking hate everything and even more hate at festivus.


I fucking hate having people who   from different bl eras clash and even worse when they fucking disappear   .   Fucking hell guys.  Sum love is needed so have a pull or some fucking the girlfriend!


Merry festivus local cunty,   it's sad and feels not the same without your boots stomping my head 



Boo hoo cum back


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'm frustrated with the department of mental health. They see me as "high risk" and keep trying to shove me into ghetto group homes, threatening to put me in jail since part of probation is to "follow treatment", which apparently includes housing.

Also frustrated with myself, for getting so stoned that I missed a call for work orientation. They'll have one more orientation, but my likelihood of going full time after seasonal is lowered since I have less time to prove myself.


----------



## invegauser

i should be frustrated that my folder keeps getting mixed up with madness00's folder at the mental health office.

i am frustrated that things are not the way i think they should be but are better than what i thought they were.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I read my (invegauser's) 40 page report, and it was pretty depressing. Took multiple personality tests, rorschach, and interviews with the supervisor, and it all came back as straight madness. I should change my username to ButterflyGirl18.


----------



## invegauser

haha, you like how i scored schizo the first time, ptsd the next and then DID for us the time after that? i went add the fourth round but good drugs weren't out when i was younger, just generic crap and schizo meds were the best to combo street drugs with so i went back.

the rorschach i fail half the time cause i convince them to answer the questions for me but they don't know it. act like a brittany, see eye to eye, run through two or three of em as examples then go back and claim the first one as your own by repeating what they did in different words. takes more work to use their answers than it does to bullshit, lie, be creative or tell the truth but it's more fun this way. especially when they read the results to your face and they don't know your laughing on the inside at their diagnosis of you which is actually them diagnosing themselves.

if you lustfully desire to pass the MMPI as a normie, think two things to yourself the whole time. 1. vanilla sex. 2. MDK then restraint. works like a charm cause they're thinking the same thing. it's getting on their wave length.

madness is good in a world that denies it. life is made of light and dark, good and bad, structure and chaos. with out one the other could not survive and drugs, sex, candy, music, media, ice cream, etc. would not be so good.

now don't get us in hot water by missing the second interview and everything will be fine. you g o t this.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Lol @ MDK restrain, fucking with people, second interview.

You like spending time in other people's heads eh? Guess what my top four MMPI scores were, if you'd like, smarty pants. I'll only say which is right and which is wrong. Hint: one of yours (schizophrenic, ptsd, DID) is one of them.

Well madness eventually fucks you over and ultimately either isolates you or pushes you toward other mad people. Maybe it's necessary for balance but I am always curious about experiencing things differently, which ties into drug abuse.


----------



## invegauser

i try to stay out of other peoples head as much as possible cause it's a two way street . 

shot in the dark, DID is at the top.

though PTSD wouldn't surprise me with how the system is today. they slapped me with over half of them at first then just said "this one seems to be the closest." so i know the feeling. what's even worse is when people lose their s**t while on drugs and get slapped with a diagnosis they can never get rid of even though they don't have a mental illness. that's the worse to me cause the stigma is on both sides of the table. takes two to tango.

i wouldn't be surprised to learn they tried to stick you with manic/mania, psychotic features, affective, schizo, ADD/ADHD and some of the newer ones that will eventually get tossed out of the DSM. in all fairness most of the newer ones are symptoms of something else or part of the major diagnosis. science needs more time to properly evaluate things. hence my position.

true madness is like a fire in the forest (natural one) it makes the ground very fertile which when new life springs forth brings even greater abundance and it's a richer life as well. people only lustfully desire to focus on the good today. the bad and the good go hand in hand and both can be detrimental and yet be a positive. watch the time machine (pretty sure just the old one, maybe the new one too) you will see how only focusing on the good out of moderation can be detrimental when he goes into the future. 

light can blind people, it can bleach the color out of life, too much and it kills plants and other life (it's also one reason why people bury their head in the sand); not to mention sleep would be pretty hard without the night. we are only genetically trained to be afraid of the dark. we are creatures of both not just children of light, otherwise we would cease to exist.

in the dark some of the most amazing things happen sometimes like psychedelic mushrooms, beautiful songs from birds, fragrances from flowers that you could die for or even sea life creating a glowing effect on the bottom of the ocean floor. 

there are plenty of examples of good and bad in life to be found, not just the ones we take for granted. all part of the step in evolution we are going through today. utilizing it would be to our benefit. there is no playbook to life though.

let's not forget structure can be stagnant, boring and eventually f**k over anyone as well. again moderation is the key, something mods (see what i did there) already know about, just posting for posterity reasons. i'm never one to tell a mod their place or correct them.

a few quick notes:

mad hatter was mad, nothing wrong with his muchness of madness. (interesting story why that whole story even exists. explains trinity and neo a lot too.)

there is a fine line between genius and insanity.

madness attracts madness and creates the possibility of a good time (like you said), also a great destructive experience but if you can't handle the heat, get your a** out the kitchen, we on a mission.

some of the most charismatic and smartest people are actually on the spectrum of chaos naturally even if they prefer to associate their lives with structure.

without disorder we wouldn't have things like windshields that don't break apart and slash your face when they get hit with a rock while flying down the freeway, twinkies and other wonderful things in the world.

let's not forget some of the most important things like art, music, drugs, emotions and the human soul (if one is so incline to believe in such things).

and one of my favorites: you can't make an omelette without breaking a few eggs.

madness is pure creation, destruction and inspiration. the catalyst to keep life moving forward. structure helps it move along in an orderly fashion so it continues to move along. 

one inevitably gives rise to the other.

understanding it is something entirely different, just like being ok with it. to each their own.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Those are some really interesting points.

You embrace your personality.

I wish I had something close to intelligent to say back, but just listening to your post is cathartic and for me to try saying much more would dilute it's meaning.

Will refer to this whenever I feel alone/ostracized.

BTW, you stole from my sibling schizophrenic and manic (hypomanic to be exact) correct!

(stole from sibling = g0t)


----------



## invegauser

haha, all good.

don't forget if it weren't for a convertible and a lazy winding road we wouldn't have mapped the human DNA strand.

this is likened to being cathartic and the good things in your life that come from a cathartic madness.


----------

